# How does my mantis habitat look?



## Xenomantis (Sep 4, 2007)

Now, remember, this is my first time raising a mantis, so I don't know all the basics in putting together a good terrarium. Please be easy on me.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 4, 2007)

actually it doesnt look too bad...what size tank and what species mantis do you have?


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 4, 2007)

2 1/2 gallon tank with a European Mantis. I know it's a little big, but it was the smallest terrarium/aquarium they had and that I could afford.  

(They had some really fancy 1 gallon terrariums specifically made for small reptiles and insects, but those were over $99! :shock: )


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 4, 2007)

> 2 1/2 gallon tank with a European Mantis. I know it's a little big, but it was the smallest terrarium/aquarium they had and that I could afford.


Can you measure it? It should be 2 to 3x as tall as the mantis is long and twice as wide. Can you tell me what instar the mantis is, or is it adult? Wht kind of substrate? Looks like plenty of climbing surfaces!  And not much place for the food to hide which is good too!


----------



## Andrew (Sep 4, 2007)

Lookin good. Thats a lucky mantis you've got there.


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 4, 2007)

Actually, if you look at the pictures of the terrarium from the side, you can see her in there, to the right of the moss at the top. She's definately an adult and female. She's also got the characteristic M. Religiosa 'bullseye' markings on her forearms.

I guess the terrarium is too big...

The substrate is a mulch-like material meant to retain moisture and help breakdown waste. I hope it isn't the wrong type.


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 4, 2007)

> Lookin good. Thats a lucky mantis you've got there.


Thanks!


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 4, 2007)

> 2 1/2 gallon tank with a European Mantis. I know it's a little big, but it was the smallest terrarium/aquarium they had and that I could afford.  (They had some really fancy 1 gallon terrariums specifically made for small reptiles and insects, but those were over $99! :shock: )


Actually that looks really good, though ur thermometer looks a lil high tho i cant read it....


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 4, 2007)

> Actually that looks really good, though ur thermometer looks a lil high tho i cant read it....


It's actually a humidty-meter. I had just misted the habitat when I took the pictures.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 5, 2007)

> > Actually that looks really good, though ur thermometer looks a lil high tho i cant read it....
> 
> 
> It's actually a humidty-meter. I had just misted the habitat when I took the pictures.


oh well that explains a lot!


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2007)

It will be fine. I use those tanks often. Even large mantids can live in those well. YOu may want to moisten that substrate though.


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 5, 2007)

> It will be fine. I use those tanks often. Even large mantids can live in those well. YOu may want to moisten that substrate though.


Okay.


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 5, 2007)

> > > Actually that looks really good, though ur thermometer looks a lil high tho i cant read it....
> >
> >
> > It's actually a humidty-meter. I had just misted the habitat when I took the pictures.
> ...


It's so dry around here that I have to keep an eye on the humidity in case it drops too much.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 5, 2007)

Lookin Good to me too!


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 5, 2007)

> Lookin Good to me too!


Thanks!  

I'm glad I got my first terrarium right.


----------



## joossa (Sep 5, 2007)

I like the flowers.


----------



## Asa (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice and simple. The only thing I'd change would be the bottom, what type of 'covering' is that?


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 5, 2007)

> Nice and simple. The only thing I'd change would be the bottom, what type of 'covering' is that?


A mulch-like substrate. I was unsure what would be best for mantids and observed what was in other terrariums on hand.


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2007)

> Nice and simple. The only thing I'd change would be the bottom, what type of 'covering' is that?


It looked like eco earth to me which is why I said to moisten it. I use spahgnum moss.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 5, 2007)

That looks like a 5-star hotel for any of my mantis!!

Can the metal mesh cover able to contain house flies? If not you can glue a piece fabrics with finer thread to keep the flies from escaping.


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 5, 2007)

> > Nice and simple. The only thing I'd change would be the bottom, what type of 'covering' is that?
> 
> 
> It looked like eco earth to me which is why I said to moisten it. I use spahgnum moss.


Yeah, it's eco-earth. I couldn't remember the name.


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 5, 2007)

> That looks like a 5-star hotel for any of my mantis!!Can the metal mesh cover able to contain house flies? If not you can glue a piece fabrics with finer thread to keep the flies from escaping.


The bigger flies can't get out, though the crickets I use can (but the are usually devoured as soon as they're put in or start climbing the branch)


----------



## Nick Barta (Sep 9, 2007)

If only all bugs had a keeper as you!!!

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta

Mantisplace.com


----------

